# Martin's Cages opinions & reviews, please!



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

I'm considering different cages to get for my 2 new baby girls, and have been vacillating between the various martins cages. What are your guys' opinions of the martins r-690? Big enough, do I need bigger, could I go any smaller? I live in an apartment so I can't have a huge cage, but I don't want one that is "just big enough" either. If you have a martins cage please feel free to post a picture so I can get a size estimate! Thank you for any help or words of advice you may have! ;D


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I have the 690 & love it. In the past I had a CN & found it too bulky for my apartment. Plus I like the ease of decorating the martins better.
The 690 is not very wide. You might prefer the 695 if u want a wider cage but its fine for 2 girls. It can fit on top of a dresser. 

I have a thread where I shared pics of mine. I can't link to it cuz I'm on my phone.

Anyways overall I love it!


----------



## Blackthorn (May 14, 2007)

The martin's 690 is okay for babies and young small rats, but it's really not that great for older ones. It's quite narrow. I prefer the R-680 and R-685. I've also custom ordered a F-410 with rat-spaced wire.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

I have 2 ferret condos connected... hand me down from my aunt, it previously held 7 ferrets! I dont even use the bottom level, its storage lol. But the cage is at least 10 yrs old and is a little beat up but has held up great. Despite it being monsterously huge, I can move it easily by myself. Its a great cage and when/if I downsize or need a new cage in definitely getting another martins.


----------



## DLTurner (Sep 27, 2014)

Thank you for the responses!! Due to a tight budget the two weeks that I'm able to pick the girls up I ended up finding a used bird cage for $10! A Martins is probably still in my future though & when I get one I'll definitely use the advice I got here (= If you're interested in how the cage turns out or anything else in my journey to becoming a rat mommy over the next few days I posted a thread that I'll update with cage setup, immersion info, the girls pictures, ect.


----------

